# Romanians in Cape Town



## Nadia Belu (Aug 28, 2009)

Good Day Everyone!

I have recently moved to Cape Town with my husband and I would like to know if there are any Romanians living here. Since I do not know anyone else yet in town I thought that I may try my luck on the forum. 

I have tried all day to phone the Romanian Consulate in Cape Town but no luck yet. I guess that the weekend mood has started already! 

I will be delighted to meet some other people from my country living here and share their South African experience.

Thanks guys!


----------



## anas (Sep 29, 2009)

Nadia Belu said:


> Good Day Everyone!
> 
> I have recently moved to Cape Town with my husband and I would like to know if there are any Romanians living here. Since I do not know anyone else yet in town I thought that I may try my luck on the forum.
> 
> ...




hi there
if you are intrest writ me


----------



## anas (Sep 29, 2009)

hi nadia
you dont came on this forum enymore?


----------



## anas (Sep 29, 2009)

hi
i am from rumania. please send me a email to


----------

